# الى يعرف أنجليزي يدخل ضروري \



## سشقا_93 (15 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

أبي شخص يعرف أنجليزي يترجم لي الكلام الى راح أحطه الحين

لأن عندي بحث عن نوع من أنواع الأتصالات الرقمية وبحثت ف قوقل طلع كله أنجليزي

أنا مابي غير التعريف ياليت أحد يترجمه لي ترجمه حلوهـ ومفهومه

هذا هو التعريف بالأنجليزي وهو التعريف الـ *Pulse-position modulation* (*PPM*)
is a form of signal modulation in which M message bits are encoded by transmitting a single pulse in one of 2M possible time-shifts.[SUP](1)(2)[/SUP]This is repeated every T seconds, such that the transmitted bit rate is M\T bits per second. It is primarily useful for optical communications systems, where there tends to be little or no multipath interference
​


----------

